# Co-Writer?



## Dragonbane (Aug 19, 2016)

So ive been thinking it might be fun if I could get a fellow writer to coauthor my fantasy book series with me. Would anyone like to?

If you want to know what it's about here are a few(vague) summaries of the books

Overall- Well overall its about 13 dragon guardians who are are descended from dragons and are chosen to protect their world(called Eythiran). 

1st: 13(prone to change) new dragon guardians are chosen to fight off an invasion of infective demon race called The Horde.

2nd: If they are to stand any chance off surviving the final battle against apollyon they must free the elementals and find the dragons who've been missing for well over a thousand years.

3rd: They've finally found the dragons but apollyon has gathered the help of a hellknight army led by the invincible Eternal Kolasi who are marching to the World Tree, set on ripping the heart out of the world.

4th: The guardians have finally slayed Apollyon and his army but not without a terrible cost, slaying him released the 4 oldest beings in the Universe and known as the 4 horsemen. The only one with the knowledge of how to beat them has been dead since the first Cataclysm and so the guardians travel through the world within a world 'Gehenna'(aka hell) and try to find him.

5th: This is the final battle they've all been training for and the guardians are on the losing side, with their home of Eythiran destroyed they must go into The Fringe(ie spiritworld) and activate the heart of the universe and gain help from the one who created all; The Source

Please let me know what you think


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Oct 25, 2016)

This sounds like a really interesting story! While I'd love to if I was free of my own projects and you know, school, I would but sadly I must decline  I sincerely hope someone joins you as I will be looking to read this series when it is published!


----------



## evolution_rex (Oct 25, 2016)

Finding a co-author can be tough if that's what yo want. People online that you don't personally know can be unreliable. I would try to find friends outside of the internet who write and have a similar mindset, love for fantasy, and ability to collaborate on a project together. Writing to me is a personal thing, so you need someone you can trust and someone who have genuine bond with to write with.

Also, you have a general idea of where you want the plot to go, and maybe that's not such a good thing if you want another write. They're going to want to have their own creative input.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Oct 28, 2016)

I think your best option would be to hire a ghostwriter. 

Most other writers will be reluctant to dedicate their time to helping you bring your story to life without compensation. If you've already done your world building and plot construction, it's not really all that collaborative. 

I'd say go to somewhere like Upwork & put up a job for a Ghostwriter with public recognition (if you agree to split profits after it's published you can spend much less up front) To put it in perspective, a good rate for indie would normally be $0.02/word + 10-20% bonus if completed on time (a month or two). If you're splitting recognition, you might consider 1/2 or 1/3 of that- maybe. The more detailed your outline (chapter or scene by scene), the better. And finding someone with a good grasp on the English language would be in your best interest as well ... the fewer grammatical errors the better (a clean manuscript might reduce your editing costs).  

If this is the way you choose to go ... any rewrites or adjustments need to be made it's better to bring it to the attention of the ghostwriter ASAP so they can fix it right away. (For example, I wrote a "party girl" character for a client who felt the character came off as too slutty in section 1 so, while writing section 2, I had to tweak the character's backstory & tone down the flirtation in 1. Section 2 was edited while writing section 3 and so on ... if the client waited until the end of the book to raise this concern I would have had to rewrite the entire book rather than just readjust my course along the way.)


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Nov 1, 2016)

Honestly, looking back at my earlier statement. I don't mind co-authoring with anyone, but you seem to have a good grasp on everything so maybe your just looking for multiple ghostwriter style? I know that doesn't happen very often (as far as I've been concerened) but say I said yes, and you wrote the first section of the book from one characters pov (third limited or first) and then I wrote the second and we went back and forth, technically I'd be ghostwriting correct since you have the plot together? or is a ghostwriter defined as something else entirely?



Another question: if your going for fun, is there anyone you know who loves fantasy like you do? I believe it is always more fun to collaborate with someone you can share your time with versus a person sending you messages across email.


----------



## yachtcaptcolby (Dec 6, 2016)

I've worked on multiple collaborative projects that started with a single world or theme and tasked writers with going in their own directions from there. It's a really good time. Maybe that's a thought for what you're looking to do: rather than directly writing together with someone, give someone permission to write in your world and just say "Go!" See what they come up with, how it can interface with what you're working on, and let it build naturally. Chances are you'll be surprised and delighted with whatever the other writer comes up with.


----------

